# What is needed to breed Reed Frogs?



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

In paticular, lime reed frogs (Hyperolius fusciventris.) See sig. :whistling2: I imagine most African reeds are roughly the same. I am doing an assignment on animal husbandry, focusing on animals I have owned, but I have no idea the requirements needed for breeding and reproduction. Any clues?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Virtually nothing! A flooded bottom tall viv, good high temps, cork lengths angled diagonally out of the water to the top of the viv. Plastic plants hanging into the water. 

And hey presto you'll find they breed like little wet bunnies, the clumps of eggs are generally stuck to the leaves hanging just into the water.


Any more specifics?
Lotte***


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've not bred fusciventris but I have bred other Reed's from the same area.

Obviously to start with you'd need to have both sexes but yes as Lotte says most Reeds are easy to breed. It is often easier especially when working with WC animals to trigger them by keeping them relatively dry for a period of a couple months and then bumping up the temperature & humidity, flooding the tank and increasing their food intake.
fusciventris is one of the species that lays it's eggs above water but don't be suprised if they do lay them on partially submerged vegetation, also don't be suprised if they choose to lay them on the side of the tank rather than on any leaves or cork you may provide. You'll probably find any eggs laid submerged will hatch earlier than those laid above the water line.
The eggs of fusciventris I believe are pigmented so should be obvious if they are fertile or not. The tadpoles once free swimming will feed on fine powdered foods at first such as Spirulina Powder, Sera Micron or Liquifry No.3 and once they have some size on them will accept larger flaked foods and bloodworm etc. Metomorphosed froglets will be very small and require starting on springtails and stunted melanogaster fruitflies.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah Pollywog seen you on Talk To The Frog (if that's you) lol. 

Okay brilliant. Well I suppose I could add how many eggs are expected to be laid and what would effect the amount. What would the mortality rate be in the wild? I honestly have no idea what would prey on lime reeds in Ghana.

There is surprisingly little information on these awesome critters and well, I just think they're brilliant.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes I do visit thefrog from time to time

Egg wise a species of Reed of that size your likely to receive an average of 100-150 eggs in a clutch but could be substantially less. Number of eggs and fertility can be dependant of age / size of the adults, when they last spawned, their nutrition, and various environmental factors. Survival rate in the wild would be very low;
Eggs would be faced with desication if layed in the wrong spot and predation by insects.
Tadpoles would be predated by most things living in the water; insects (some very big nasty water beetles in that area), fish, & other frogs, as well as risk of the pools drying up.
Froglets have all sorts going against them; lack of food, dehydration, predation, disease, collection... It's certainly not easy being green.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help mate.

How do you know all this? The Internet has nothing on them in detail.


----------

